# Unable to access PC or router remotey and /monitor CCTV through Internet



## hansraj (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello guys,
               Things were all fine till my internet service provider changed his servers. Thats what he says. Earlier I was able to do these three things without any problem:
a. Used to take control of my desktop PC through VNC from my laptop(via internet).
b. Used to monitor the CCTV cameras through DVR (via internet).
c. Could take control of my router whenever needed.

Needless to say that all my ports are forwarded as required and things were working fine. All of a sudden my internet service provider changed servers and now I don't have access to any of them. The above two services are working fine within my home network but not through internet. I told him the problem but he is unable to resolve it and seems to be clueless about the solution. I need help on the issue so as to what could be wrong at his end. I don't want to leave his services but if the problem doesn't resolve, I will have to look for an alternate ISP. Experts please pour in your ideas or suggestions!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2014)

that is a very specific request.you are basically asking for the inner working of the firewall/routing mechanisms of your ISP's servers which even he may not know if those servers are being maintained by a 3rd party(most likely scenario).can you post the exact port forwarding details of your network along with a test whether you can successfully receive incoming connections on a usual port used by torrent softwares(say port 55000)?


----------



## hansraj (Aug 6, 2014)

As of now i am out of station and will be out for another one week. I will not be able to do those tests....... though i will ask my wife to do that tomorrow. But i think torrent port is open. Coz if it was blocked, by now she would have told that problem to me as she keeps downloading.

- - - Updated - - -

Got those concerned ports checked from an online site. It shows "Success, I could see your service on port 80" but for rest all ports, which concern me, it says "Error, could not see service.....". Then I checked the port on utorrent. It was some random port. Surprisingly, the downloads are taking place but the port which is being used is still returning the same error of "Error, could not see service......". I am bit surprised, how is it possible that the port apparently is blocked but utorrent is downloading the stuff.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2014)

many firewalls(your router as well as those in internet security suites) can allow incoming connection on a port but will still block any online tests to determine if that port is open.another scenario is if you have some virtual OS software like virtualbox or VMPlayer is installed which also installs a virtual network adapter which can confuse torrent software.only reliable way to know if port is open is by confirming UPnP is disabled(both in router & torrent software) & that you can also upload at good speed in your torrent software.


----------



## baiju (Aug 7, 2014)

Do you have static IP or dynamic IP from the ISP?


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 7, 2014)

hansraj said:


> As of now i am out of station and will be out for another one week. I will not be able to do those tests....... though i will ask my wife to do that tomorrow. But i think torrent port is open. Coz if it was blocked, by now she would have told that problem to me as she keeps downloading.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Got those concerned ports checked from an online site. It shows "Success, I could see your service on port 80" but for rest all ports, which concern me, it says "Error, could not see service.....". Then I checked the port on utorrent. It was some random port. Surprisingly, the downloads are taking place but the port which is being used is still returning the same error of "Error, could not see service......". I am bit surprised, how is it possible that the port apparently is blocked but utorrent is downloading the stuff.


*
here i have a computer of my friend, which is on the same local fiber braodband network,
so i do a wake-on -lan, computer turns on(from sleep mode), connects to the internet via a script(pings and if ping failed, restarts the 24online client, which is required for internet as it disconnected if left idle), and i access it via teamviewer within 2 minutes!!!*

one day the internet didn't connect[script problem], so i used the my friend's teamviewer from remote place, typed in my router address with the teamviewer port(don't remember port, google helps) from his pc in teamviewer, it connected and i manually connect to internet from there
then my pc gets online and i can use teamviewer from remote place!

my ISP charges 1000rs if i need port forwarding, so i use this way for cctv and other remote urgent file needed

and i do use a script to turn on pc daily for 5mins and mail me the router ip(issued by my isp, not the wan ip but dhcp ip)
so that if it changes, i can use the new one to do the WoL


----------



## hansraj (Aug 7, 2014)

I have a dynamic ip. But I had resolved my problem by getting an account with DDNS server. So dynamic ip is not my problem. I can always find out my ip number if I want to sitting at any corner of the world. However I dont need to know my ip number as my account name is good enough to get me connected to my DVR. But that was working fine till my internet provider changed his servers.

The problem seems to be with the settings at his end. That is what I am looking for!! What could be wrong at his end so that I can help him chaning the settings so at to get my things working again.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 7, 2014)

hansraj said:


> I have a dynamic ip. But I had resolved my problem by getting an account with DDNS server. So dynamic ip is not my problem. I can always find out my ip number if I want to sitting at any corner of the world. However I dont need to know my ip number as my account name is good enough to get me connected to my DVR. But that was working fine till my internet provider changed his servers.
> 
> The problem seems to be with the settings at his end. That is what I am looking for!! What could be wrong at his end so that I can help him chaning the settings so at to get my things working again.



port forwarding is the issue, he has disabled it


----------



## hansraj (Aug 7, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> port forwarding is the issue, he has disabled it



He says he has a 24 port manageable switch. When I tell him to unblock all the ports, he says that he has released all the 24 ports 
How to guide him now............ I hope you can understand my plight


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 7, 2014)

hansraj said:


> He says he has a 24 port manageable switch. When I tell him to unblock all the ports, he says that he has released all the 24 ports
> How to guide him now............ I hope you can understand my plight



ask what software he uses to manage the users, something like* 24online?*

what a isp you have, he is dumb than my isp who argues that portforwarding is _dead-slow[his discovery]_ on 3mbps connection for 600/m so tells me get a 10mbps rs.1000/m

and using a bsnl old router as a switch will_ corrupt_ his dns servers


----------



## hansraj (Aug 8, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> ask what software he uses to manage the users, something like* 24online?*
> 
> what a isp you have, he is dumb than my isp who argues that portforwarding is _dead-slow[his discovery]_ on 3mbps connection for 600/m so tells me get a 10mbps rs.1000/m
> 
> and using a bsnl old router as a switch will_ corrupt_ his dns servers



My guy shall win hands down as far as the "knowledge" is concerned. Nevertheless I will ask him about the software he uses. I happen to go to this website of 24online and saw the demo option. Its pretty cool!!! Shows me the options which he would be having with the equipment installed.

Can you guide me which settings to change to resolve my problem. I am making a guess below:

System management>Firewall>Create Access>Create firewall rule
Now insert * for all ip numbers in first four fields, network protocol=all protocols and rule=accept(or maybe portforwarding). I  haven't handled such page before, so I am guessing all these things. Can you help me here.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 8, 2014)

hansraj said:


> My guy shall win hands down as far as the "knowledge" is concerned. Nevertheless I will ask him about the software he uses. I happen to go to this website of 24online and saw the demo option. Its pretty cool!!! Shows me the options which he would be having with the equipment installed.
> 
> Can you guide me which settings to change to resolve my problem. I am making a guess below:
> 
> ...



tweak around...its only demo...

well, my* isp didnt change the default username and pass "administrator"*...hehehe
i did try to tweak but didn't get port forward working,   don't know that much about networking...
are you  sure your isp uses 24online?
a screenshot of your login page of isp would be useful


----------



## hansraj (Aug 9, 2014)

will reach home today and check regarding the login page. The login page would have changed eversince he changed the servers so will be seeing the new one today.


----------



## hansraj (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry for late response. Some progress today but still the problem persists. I checked up with my ISP, his server is "SmartGuard". Spoke to the technical experts of smartguard and they advised me the settings to get the port forwarded from the server for my static ip address. I got the ports forwarded but some problems which I am mentioning below.

1. While I got the ports forwarded as range i.e from 1 to 999, 1000 to 9999 and 10000 to 65535. Only a few ports are getting opened. For example port 8888 is open but 8889 or 8887 is not open(I am forwarding the ports from my router also).

2. Even when the port checking tool shows 8888 as open port, the DVR fails to work. so basically my problem is not getting solved.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 14, 2014)

hansraj said:


> Sorry for late response. Some progress today but still the problem persists. I checked up with my ISP, his server is "SmartGuard". Spoke to the technical experts of smartguard and they advised me the settings to get the port forwarded from the server for my static ip address. I got the ports forwarded but some problems which I am mentioning below.
> 
> 1. While I got the ports forwarded as range i.e from 1 to 999, 1000 to 9999 and 10000 to 65535. Only a few ports are getting opened. For example port 8888 is open but 8889 or 8887 is not open(I am forwarding the ports from my router also).
> 
> 2. Even when the port checking tool shows 8888 as open port, the DVR fails to work. so basically my problem is not getting solved.



is somebody else using that port? fancy port numbers will be exhausted like 8000,8001 etc
select big random numbers
did u do forwarding on that smartguard server or did the is did?


----------



## hansraj (Aug 14, 2014)

I have few port numbers which are open for me. It doesn't matter to me now why all of them are not available. But the problem is even when I am using the ports which are open, even then the DVR is not accessible through internet!!! It was working fine with earlier server.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 14, 2014)

hansraj said:


> I have few port numbers which are open for me. It doesn't matter to me now why all of them are not available. But the problem is even when I am using the ports which are open, even then the DVR is not accessible through internet!!! It was working fine with earlier server.



use Open Port Check Tool - Test Port Forwarding on Your Router

both udp and tcp should be open

port open at server
port open at router (what model)
port open at dvr (standalone or pc-dvr, which brand)


----------



## vijesh108k (Mar 7, 2015)

The new CCTV Camera Pros dual codec JPEG DVR comes with a new DVR viewer software application. This software is called the integrated remote station (IRS) was included on a CD that comes with these surveillance DVR when they were being sold. One of the applications in the IRS is a transmitter that allows you to watch your security cameras over the Internet or Intranet (internal network / LAN). The transmitter is meant to replace the DVR viewer that was used in the last version of the JPEG DVR.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah bsnl old router usage as a switch is dangerous it can surely damage the dns servers.


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah bsnl old router usage as a switch is dangerous it can surely damage the dns servers.



how...it can't..


----------

